# NaNo Wri Mo 2008



## sashadistan (Oct 20, 2008)

So, is anyone else doing NaNo this year? And if so, what kind of plots are you thinking about?

I'm doing it, but I haven't decided on my plot yet, I got three to chose from.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2008)

Thinking about it.  I signed up last year (and won), and as much as I have plot bunnies bouncing around my imagination most of the time at work, I've still got ten days to procrastinate choose.


----------

